

Goldman Sachs to Give Out ‘Secret Sauce’ on Trading - m_haggar
http://on.wsj.com/1P65Kjv

======
melling
The posted link doesn't work. Here's a paywall link:
[http://www.wsj.com/articles/goldman-sachs-to-give-out-
secret...](http://www.wsj.com/articles/goldman-sachs-to-give-out-secret-sauce-
on-trading-1439371800)

